# iPhone lineup logistics



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

Long story short. 

Due to all the issues surrounding the preorder online, I managed to purchase an iPhone 6+ but it'll be shipping sometime in October. 

So, I'm considering lining up at an Apple Store to get one but unsure of the logistics. 

To anyone here who's done this before, what does it work? When should I arrive? 

Much thanks in advance...


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

It'll depend on the store, but most will have lineups forming the night before. If you have your sights set on a particularly popular model/storage/colour plan to arrive early. As I'm sure you are aware from the preorder supplies of the 6+ will be tight. In terms of actual logistics, in past years they go through the line and hand out paper slips for specific model/colour/sizes so you will know if they will have enough stock for you to get what you want (or not). Rumour has it this is switching from paper to electronic this year. Another thing to consider they often have a separate line for those not buying on contract, as the carriers systems tend to get slow/overload/or fail completely on launch days, not having to deal with this means they can go through that line much faster... yet another reason not to buy on contract.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have found that going to an alternate outlet than the Apple store is far less crowded. Last time I bought an item on launch day, I went to London Drugs, was third in line at 9:00 a.m. and out in under 10 minutes. There are lots of alternate retail outlets that carry the Apple line that many people don't think about on launch day. Just be sure to reject any offers of the independent store warranty. Get Applecare later online.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Wherever you go, you should definitely get there early. The 6 Plus will be very difficult to get, as I am sure you know. For an Apple store, I would suggest arriving there at least the evening before the launch, especially if you want the 64GB Space Grey version as that seems to be the most popular.


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

Thanks for the info, guys.


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

SINC said:


> I have found that going to an alternate outlet than the Apple store is far less crowded. Last time I bought an item on launch day, I went to London Drugs, was third in line at 9:00 a.m. and out in under 10 minutes. There are lots of alternate retail outlets that carry the Apple line that many people don't think about on launch day. Just be sure to reject any offers of the independent store warranty. Get Applecare later online.


From what I know those models won't be unlocked and I have to do a hardware upgrade?

I'd like to avoid this as I travel and use other carriers when doing so. Plus I have a grandfathered plan that I want to keep and I know isn't eligible for a HUP.

Thanks.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

bandersnatch said:


> From what I know those models won't be unlocked and I have to do a hardware upgrade?
> 
> I'd like to avoid this as I travel and use other carriers when doing so. Plus I have a grandfathered plan that I want to keep and I know isn't eligible for a HUP.
> 
> Thanks.


Apple Store (online or retail) is pretty much your only option for an unlocked model.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I've also ordered a 6+ online. Arrival is slated for mid-October. I may try to get one at the Rideau Apple Store in Ottawa at launch and cancel my online order if I manage to score one.

I work downtown, so I may take the first bus out from my house, which would get me there by 5:45AM. If they have any left, I will get in line; if not, it'll be an early start to the work day. I'm not willing to spend the night at Rideau for an iPhone 

I ordered a Space Grey online, but the Gold is growing on me; perhaps if you be a change from my current grey phone.


----------



## DukeMazer (Jul 24, 2008)

5:45AM you will get a phone no problem in fact don't know why people line up before 8am. Friend told me they will have 3000-4000 phones/store in stock at opening weekend. they are already releasing to more countries next week. Lots of stock. When they do pre-orders they have lots of stock.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

DukeMazer said:


> 5:45AM you will get a phone no problem in fact don't know why people line up before 8am. Friend told me they will have 3000-4000 phones/store in stock at opening weekend. they are already releasing to more countries next week. Lots of stock. When they do pre-orders they have lots of stock.


When the 5 came out, many models were no longer available when I showed up at 7:15AM...


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I always buy unlocked. Usually have to be checking online daily to reserve one when a new phone is released. I think it took me about 2 weeks of trying before I got the 5S. I am checking daily now to try and reserve a 6+ 64 gig model. Website is down right now for reservations.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

DukeMazer said:


> 5:45AM you will get a phone no problem in fact don't know why people line up before 8am. Friend told me they will have 3000-4000 phones/store in stock at opening weekend. they are already releasing to more countries next week. Lots of stock. When they do pre-orders they have lots of stock.


:lmao:

Friend told me, :lmao::lmao:

When they do pre-orders they have lots of stock :lmao::lmao::lmao:

Listen to this guy.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Good luck with that.




DukeMazer said:


> 5:45AM you will get a phone no problem in fact don't know why people line up before 8am. Friend told me they will have 3000-4000 phones/store in stock at opening weekend. they are already releasing to more countries next week. Lots of stock. When they do pre-orders they have lots of stock.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

DukeMazer said:


> 5:45AM you will get a phone no problem in fact don't know why people line up before 8am. Friend told me they will have 3000-4000 phones/store in stock at opening weekend. they are already releasing to more countries next week. Lots of stock. When they do pre-orders they have lots of stock.


I wouldn't count on it, especially if you are after a 6 Plus


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

DukeMazer said:


> 5:45AM you will get a phone no problem in fact don't know why people line up before 8am. Friend told me they will have 3000-4000 phones/store in stock at opening weekend. they are already releasing to more countries next week. Lots of stock. When they do pre-orders they have lots of stock.


I've always been able to get what I was looking for on release day by walking in around noon or later. I've seen nothing that indicates that the real supply is anywhere near as short as Apple routinely claims it is. Our iPad mini, iPad Air, iPhone 5s, iPhone 4s. and iPhone 4 were all bought either the afternoon of release or the next day. There were no lines, and lots of stock. When I walk in at noon I'm usually the first person who has even ASKED about them.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

heavyall said:


> I've always been able to get what I was looking for on release day by walking in around noon or later. I've seen nothing that indicates that the real supply is anywhere near as short as Apple routinely claims it is. Our iPad mini, iPad Air, iPhone 5s, iPhone 4s. and iPhone 4 were all bought either the afternoon of release or the next day. There were no lines, and lots of stock. When I walk in at noon I'm usually the first person who has even ASKED about them.


Winnipeg?

I couldn't get an iPhone 5s last year. And when shipping dates increase that means initial stock has been depleted.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> Winnipeg?


Possibly... Winnipeg is a smaller city, with lower median income, so there may be less demand.


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

Who's lining up in Ottawa at Rideau? I'm after the 6 Plus and a 6, both on a Rogers HUP. Also, how many phones can you get for one person? Two of each model (4 in total)?


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

shooting_rubber said:


> Who's lining up in Ottawa at Rideau? I'm after the 6 Plus and a 6, both on a Rogers HUP. Also, how many phones can you get for one person? Two of each model (4 in total)?


I'm probably going to go to Rideau. I'm looking for a 6+ unlocked (still not sure between Gold or Grey, 64 or 128). I'm better off keeping my 2-year-old Virgin Mobile plan then getting a subsidized iPhone on the current super-expensive plans.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll be lining up at Bayshore Ottawa. I'll try to be line at 6AM  
I want the iPhone 6, silver, 64GB. I think the plus is too big ;-)


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

Adguyy said:


> I'll be lining up at Bayshore Ottawa. I'll try to be line at 6AM
> I want the iPhone 6, silver, 64GB. I think the plus is too big ;-)


I'll probably arrive at about the same time. I'm interested in the Plus to be able to read on the bus without having to pull out the iPad, which is too large. Landscape mode and the optically-stabilized camera are also very interesting features for me.


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

Adguyy said:


> I'll be lining up at Bayshore Ottawa. I'll try to be line at 6AM
> I want the iPhone 6, silver, 64GB. I think the plus is too big ;-)


What are the logistics for lining up at Bayshore? As in where do I line up when the mall is closed if I get there at like 2am?


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

shooting_rubber said:


> What are the logistics for lining up at Bayshore? As in where do I line up when the mall is closed if I get there at like 2am?


2 years ago I got there at 6am the the mall doors where already open. If you want to be there at 2am. You'll have to wait outside. I believe the doors are the one you goto TD bank (facing north). But I would call the apple store just to make sure


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

ldphoto said:


> I'll probably arrive at about the same time. I'm interested in the Plus to be able to read on the bus without having to pull out the iPad, which is too large. Landscape mode and the optically-stabilized camera are also very interesting features for me.


I'll hopefully get the plus b/c my vision up close is terrible so I need the extra screen real estate to crank up the font sizes lol

age....


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

keebler27 said:


> I'll hopefully get the plus b/c my vision up close is terrible so I need the extra screen real estate to crank up the font sizes lol
> 
> age....


I take it you'll be using the zoomed in mode all the time then!


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

Adguyy said:


> 2 years ago I got there at 6am the the mall doors where already open. If you want to be there at 2am. You'll have to wait outside. I believe the doors are the one you goto TD bank (facing north). But I would call the apple store just to make sure


Alright, thanks. I prefer lining up at Rideau, especially if I get there early before the mall opens, as there are places open for coffee, etc. I've found that people usually let you leave the line to go get food, or coffee, or whatever else when lining up.

I might go to Rideau centre for like 9PM tonight or something.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm thinking of checking out the Eaton Centre Store line - just for kicks. But a small part of me is thinking about joining the line. !!!!!


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

shooting_rubber said:


> I might go to Rideau centre for like 9PM tonight or something.


Wow, 9PM is pretty hardcore for Ottawa


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

ldphoto said:


> Wow, 9PM is pretty hardcore for Ottawa


Lined up at Bayshore at 9 PM. Was about 35th in line and got one of the last 6 Pluses!


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

I had a 128GB iPhone 6 reserved at the Rideau store. Went there at 8AM (store opening), waited in the "Reserved" line for a bit and walked out with the phone at about 8:45AM. The other "non-reserved" line was much bigger. 

I checked out the size of the 6 Plus on the way out. Glad I went for the 6 - the 6 Plus is huge.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Toronto Eaton Centre made MacRumors:










They are reporting that the line snaked around on multiple levels.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

Ottawa Rideau was a complete boondogle. I arrived at about 5:50AM and was around 200th in line. Apple store staff came out at 6:30, and said that they were starting to hand out the electronic reservation vouchers and working their way through the line. By 9AM, they still hadn't gotten anywhere close to my part of the line (which had grown to about 300 by then). My plan was to get my electronic voucher before work and then come back to get the phone later in the day (I work a few blocks away). That obviously failed, and I ended up just packing it in at 9:30 and heading to work. I'm not willing to sacrifice a workday to get a phone.

How long can it take to ask someone which phone they want and issue a voucher? One, prerhaps two minutes? They had two people doing this, how inneficient can they possibly be?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Be careful opening the package when you finally get your new iPhone... and don't do what this guy did... 

Video: iPhone 6 on sale: Apple fan drops new device on live TV - Telegraph


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

pm-r said:


> .. and don't do what this guy did...



At least he won't feel the urgency to buy a fancy case. It is 'pre-scratched'


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Metrotown (Burnaby, BC) yesterday:









About a thousand people lined up. Some chaos erupted this morning at about 4AM when 200 people attempted to shove their way in front of the line, overwhelming the 10 security guards present. RCMP had to be called and they sent almost all available units there.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah, we have a problem with queueing in Vancouver. Probably exasperated in this case by the types of personalities that would make-up iPhone 6 'speculators'


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

No lines at all at my regular spot.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

heavyall said:


> No lines at all at my regular spot.


Did they have unlocked units at your regular spot?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ldphoto said:


> Did they have unlocked units at your regular spot?


Does it really matter, given that he may be fully satisfied with his regular provider at his regular spot? I bet he could even get them to unlock it for him too.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

SINC said:


> Does it really matter, given that he may be fully satisfied with his regular provider at his regular spot? I bet he could even get them to unlock it for him too.


Perhaps; I'm just wondering if he's found a more convenient place to buy. Carriers will generally not unlock a phone in the first 90 days after a sale though, which is useless if I want to use my Wind Mobile SIM for unlimited US roaming (I'll be going to Chicago at least twice in the next few months)


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

ldphoto said:


> Did they have unlocked units at your regular spot?


Yes. They sell both unlocked and contract phones.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

/duplicate


----------

